
Yubico recalls government-grade security keys due to bug - tdurden
https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/13/yubico-recalls-government-grade-security-keys-due-to-bug/
======
alexnewman
I use this product and love it, but the security record isn't good for a
company of this sort

